# Yamaha 703 throttle is stiff



## Seth (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a 1995 50 hp Yamaha jet drive with the 703 remote control. My throttle seems very stiff compared to my buddies who have newer boats. Is there anything I can do to make my throttle smooth like theirs? My fast idle control cable is pretty stiff also and barely move the cable back where it hooks up in the motor so it doesn't even work sometimes.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 12, 2009)

i would disconnect both cabels and lube the piss out of them. hold the cabels up and down, while spraying, and move the cabel itself back and forth untill it free's up. when cabels get some age the lube inside them drys up kinda like how old grease will stiffin up.

i would start with a wd40 or silicone spray to help get the junk out, and finish off lubing it with a can of white lithium


----------



## Seth (Feb 12, 2009)

I will give it a shot.


----------



## Seth (Feb 22, 2009)

I looked over the cables and just decided to buy new ones. They were old and the outer coating was worn to the wire in a few spots so they needed replaced. Man what a difference the new cables made. The shifter is smooth as silk now. I'm going to take it out and run it sometime this week and make sure everything is good to go but I'm pretty sure it will be.


----------



## ben2go (Feb 23, 2009)

Good call.Sounds like the old cables could have become a safety issue.Frayed cables can hang up the shifting and throttle.That wouldn't be good running flat out.


----------

